# Timex Electric Movement # 67



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

First, I have to say that those newly acquired Van Horns are beauty's ! :tongue2:

.......but I have a few questions regarding an incoming Timex Electric. 

I'm pretty sure the movement is a #67 which dates it to the early 60's. (62/63?)

Was this a Lanco movement originally?

Did Timex date stamp the movement or case?

The back set is attached with a screw. Was that the true for all type 67 movements?

I appreciate any comments. Have a look.....sellers pictures

*Early 60's Timex with type 67 Electric Movement*



















Cheers!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

That looks nice Larry! Is that one of the ones that comes out thru the front? :huh:

Hope all is well when you get it - I think Bill (watchnutz) knows where you can download service manual for these movements, although I'm not sure if the quality of the d/l is very good.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Was this a Lanco movement originally? *Yes*

Did Timex date stamp the movement or case? *Not sure...but I don't believe so*.

The back set is attached with a screw. Was that the true for all type 67 movements? *Yes*.

Larry, movement shot below. I believe Timex bought Lanco of West Germany to gain access to their electric watch technology. All these early electric Timex watches were made in West Germany.

I working on one for a Forum member at this very moment...they're nice movements.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Congrats on the electric Timex, Larry. Actually the name of the movement was Laco no N. Timex bought Durowe-Laco in Pforzheim, West Germany in 1958. Paul is correct in that they bought it to get "a leg up" in the electric watch field. The first movements had Laco on them and were not very reliable. Some of the early watches also had Laco rather than Timex on the dial and I have a few. Timex engineers modified the movement to become the #67. After a few years they sold Laco but built a plant of their own nearby and made the #84 movement. Those had the stem without the screw. The #67 was made from 1962-1965. The movement is removed from the front after removing the set wheel on the back.

These watches should have the normal Timex code (last 2 numbers are the date) above the 12 on the dial. You have to remove the crystal to see it.

If you ever need to see service manuals on Timex electrics, Jay, a member of Knut's forum has a web site with all of them on there to see.

BTW Timex made a modern remake of your watch a couple of years back that looks the same but has the crown at 3 o'clock and a quartz movement.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i get more fasinated by these movements every time i see one ,strange, theres no balance wheel


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

mel said:


> That looks nice Larry! Is that one of the ones that comes out thru the front? :huh:
> 
> Hope all is well when you get it - I think Bill (watchnutz) knows where you can download service manual for these movements, although I'm not sure if the quality of the d/l is very good.


It was sold in working condition.  I've bought from the same seller before and have had no problems (so far). :huh:

I'll take some more pictures when it arrives

I luv these old electrics :tongue2:


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> Was this a Lanco movement originally? *Yes*
> 
> Did Timex date stamp the movement or case? *Not sure...but I don't believe so*.
> 
> ...


I was watching a Lanco on Fleabay but let it pass. Seller was in Germany and I had other things on my mind at the time. Maybe I should have bought it, but oh well....there's always another one out there. :blink: It is an interesting movement :huh: Good luck with the repair. 



> i get more fasinated by these movements every time i see one ,strange, theres no balance wheel


Pugster, there is a balance wheel kinda (as if I know) :lol: it's the brass piece in the center of the photo



> These watches should have the normal Timex code (last 2 numbers are the date) above the 12 on the dial. You have to remove the crystal to see it.
> 
> If you ever need to see service manuals on Timex electrics, Jay, a member of Knut's forum has a web site with all of them on there to see.


Thanks Bill!

:rltb:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Larry here is a Laco that is exactly the same as your watch except for the name on the dial.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> Congrats on the electric Timex, Larry. Actually the name of the movement was Laco no N. Timex bought Durowe-Laco in Pforzheim, West Germany in 1958. Paul is correct in that they bought it to get "a leg up" in the electric watch field. The first movements had Laco on them and were not very reliable. Some of the early watches also had Laco rather than Timex on the dial and I have a few. Timex engineers modified the movement to become the #67. After a few years they sold Laco but built a plant of their own nearby and made the #84 movement. Those had the stem without the screw. The #67 was made from 1962-1965. The movement is removed from the front after removing the set wheel on the back.
> 
> These watches should have the normal Timex code (last 2 numbers are the date) above the 12 on the dial. You have to remove the crystal to see it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for correcting my numerous mistakes Bill! Yes, Laco not Lanco :cry2:

Couple of questions...I've got a few of these Timex branded #67 (thanks Knut!) but none of them have any sign of the Timex codes on the textured dials...and in all cases, my three dials are in good condition with no sign of the crystal wearing the text off. So I'm going to assume that Timex hadn't yet starting adding this to their newly acquired electric calibre. What do you think?

Also, I've never understood Timex model numbers versus calibre numbers. I know this one is called the "#67" but the markings on the movement clearly shows "861" with no sign of a "67"...its the same with their other electric calibres. :blink:

I have to say, the #67 seems to have stood up well over the last 45 years. The one I'm servicing at the moment is in very good condition and keeping very good time. The contact is worn, and there is not much you can do about that, but the rest is fine. A nice little movement IMHO.

Now where has Knut gone? :blink:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

I'll try to answer your questions, Paul, but the what I learn most about Timex is that I need to learn more. As a company , their production records, etc are impossible to find. Questions from owners,asked to the current company, get passed around and many times came down to me a non employee collector. The dial coding started about the time of the electrics (and was replaced by the two digits on the outside case back in 1985) so some of them don't seem to have the numbers. This also could have to do with where they were printed. Prior to the coding on the dial the most common way of dating was the ink stamp on the case back. When I was doing volunteer inventorying at Timexpo, the only way to identify some watches was by pouring over old sales catalogs. Fortunately the museum has an extensive collection of old sales catalogs. Timex seemed to always use catalog numbers more than anything to identify their watches even before the coding on the dial. Likewise from when they bought Ingersoll on, they identified the movement by model number. i.e. the old Ingersoll movement that they first used was #20. In the manuals they refer to the movement by # and then give the size. For example the #67 is 13 1/2 ligne -30.50mm cal 861.

Boy! Am I long winded!

Knut has been very busy with other things so watches have taken a back seat but hopefully not for long.


----------



## gary8146 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi,

Can anyone tell me the battery size for the Timex M67?

Thanks


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

That watch (well not that watch iyswim) was the one that got me into watches in the first place. Found in a market. Like with a lot of things i regret selling it. Of all the electric watches i've had that remains a favourite.

It was known as the linen dial.

Paul D


----------



## gary8146 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hello,

I have a Timex Electric M67. It runs nicely on a Renata 301 or 357, as long as it is laying face up. However if you turn it face down it stops. Is there a quick fix? Or does anyone have a suggestion as to what the problem is?

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

gary8146 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a Timex Electric M67. It runs nicely on a Renata 301 or 357, as long as it is laying face up. However if you turn it face down it stops. Is there a quick fix? Or does anyone have a suggestion as to what the problem is?
> 
> ...


Hi

It sounds like one of the balance staff pivots is broken off. I have one that does the same thing, and when i investigated why, that was what i found to be wrong :cry2:

Rob


----------



## gary8146 (Nov 11, 2008)

rdwiow said:


> gary8146 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


----------



## gary8146 (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks Rob.

Gary


----------

